# Family research project - MV Temple Main / Temple Lane



## I Turnbull (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi all,
working through various bits on my family tree project, and in amongst some of my late fathers files/papers I came across this picture. It's a complete shot in the dark, but does anybody recognise the chaps in this picture?

My dad is on the far left, and if I recall it was taken in Canada in the early 60's.

I'll have a bit more to go on when I finish going through his notebooks and sailors cards etc.


Many thanks,
Iain


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

TEMPLE LANE (2) (1954 – 1968)
O.N.186140. 7,848g. 4,535n. 10,050d. 437.3 x 58.2 x 23.5 feet
by1969: 7,701g. 4,191n. (tonnage mark 5,295g. 2,651n.) 
4-cyl. 2 SCSA (600 x 2,320mm) by David Rowan & Co., Glasgow 3300bhp
21.6.1954: Launched by Lithgows Ltd, Port Glasgow (Yard No. 1084)
15.10.1954: Registered at London 
10.1954: Completed for Temple Steamship Co. Ltd. (Lambert Brothers Ltd., managers), London.
1968: Sold to Euxine Shipping Co. Ltd., and renamed DUNSTER under Hong Kong registry
1969: Sold to Leopard Shipping Co. (1969) Ltd (Bird & Co.), Hong Kong and renamed DEUTERORNIS and returned to London registry
1969: Re-registered at Hong Kong
1971: Sold to Felicity Shipping Co. S.A. (Navarino Shipping & Transport Co., managers) Piraeus and renamed HUMANITY
1973 Sold to Fidelity Maritime Co. Ltd., Famagusta and renamed LAURICE FIDELITY
1974: Sold to East Aegean Naviera S.A., Panama (G. Spanos Maritime & Trading Ltd., managers) Piraeus and renamed AEGEAN NAVIGATOR under Panama flag
1977: Sold to Northwave Navigation S.A., Panama (same managers) and renamed NORTH WAVE under Greek flag. 
21.4.1981: Sprang a leak and was beached at Alexandria
1985: Demolished 

TEMPLE MAIN (1958 – 1969)
O.N.187760. 8,005g. 4,554n. 10,405d. 458.3 x 58.8 x 26.9 feet
4-cyl. 2 SCSA (600 x 2320mm) Doxford 60LBD4 type by Vickers-Armstrongs (Engineering) Ltd, Barrow in Furness. 3,300bhp. 12 kts.
12.6.1956: Keel laid by Caledon Shipbuilding & Engineers Co. Ltd., Dundee (Yard No 511)
22.11.1957: Launched 
4.1958: Completed for Temple Steamship Co. Ltd. (Lambert Brothers Ltd., managers), London.
1969: Sold to Cia Nav, Santa Irene SA, Greece and renamed IRINI.
1984: Sold to Spirit Shipping Ltd and renamed SPIRIT, under Malta flag
7.6.1984: Abdullan Industries commenced demolition at Gadani Beach


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

lhs to rhs, second in from LHs.
I am wondering what time frame this picture? as I say 2nd on left with dark hair Reminds me of a Shell apprentice 59-64. Name BrianPhelps from Mumbles Swansea. This picture looks after Brains time at constatine-middlesbrough 59-61, and he was a { 2 years- middles borough college= 18months at sea[shell] last, year in a dry docks. shipyard} then out of articles. Looking closely it reminds me oF Brian say either ashore during his sea time as apprentice-or earlier as his 1st year college summer break at his summertime workshop- with colleagues.
Or again maybe taking sitting his 2nds ticket say maybe in 1965/6, with fellow engineers taking their ticket. hedging bets picci some time in 62/3. Good luck


----------



## I Turnbull (Nov 20, 2021)

captainconfusion said:


> I am wondering what time frame this picture?


I'm not entirely sure, but from memory it is around '61-63.
Hopefully once we've moved house and I can unpack everything properly again I'll have his log books etc to reference 


Iain


----------

